# Reduction of Umbilical Hernia



## Mindy Davis (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not sure that I'm posting this in the right forum. But since the procedure was done in the ER I thought I would post the question in this forum.

One of my ER Doctors did a non-surgical reduction on a Umbilical Hernia and I need help with finding a CPT code for that procedure. The patient was under Conscious Sedation during the procedure. And from what I understand he literally pushed back in place with his hand.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 17, 2010)

This is what 3M tells me:
Initial treatment of a hernia may be performed by manual reduction. This reduction is performed as part of an evaluation and management (E/M) service and is not reported separately. 
When manual reduction is the only service performed, unlisted code 49999 may be reported.

So, since your physician will also (I assume) be charging an ER visit, then the manual reduction is inclusive to the E/M.


----------

